# help me hit a high draw ball



## ironhitter (Apr 16, 2007)

So recently I've been hitting a ball at the range a lot to increase an accuracy of all my shots. I'm currently 7.4HC, 5'7", using Titleist 975D with 45" titleist select stiff shaft, MP-30 little cutomized, vokey wedges and scotty newport.

My usual ball flight is fade but I can hit power fade, regular fade, sorta straight ball, and low trajectory draw ball. The biggest problem I have is that I can not hit a high trajectory draw what ever I try!

When I try to hit a draw, I usually close my stance, close the face and swing the club in->out. My swing speed is around 95mph. I usually hit about 280 yards with power fade and 270 with low trajectory draw. I have no problem hitting my irons and 3 wood both ways... What am I doing wrong or is it just time to upgrade my club? I'd rather fix my problem first then upgrade my driver so I'm not just bandaging over my errors.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

It's PROBABLY not the club. Since it's just your driver, try teeing the ball higher and/or moving it up in your stance.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing..


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Close your stance a tad, and keep everything else square. Also tee higher and foward as said above.


----------



## ironhitter (Apr 16, 2007)

I tried teeing the ball higher but that didn't work. Maybe as U Grooves said, I'll square my face instead of closing it. Hopefully, it'll give me extra 20yards to reach close to 300yards off the tee...


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Another thing worth trying would be to keep your swing path flatter and make sure it goes more around your body, so on take away you want the club face going out to in, then in to out on the way through.


----------



## Toad (Apr 19, 2007)

Well I am not trying to confuse the original question but flatter swing plane would confuse me if I didnt have a practical example to follow it with.

First the shape...For me...a high draw starts in the hips. I tend to shape most shots with my hips (faster more open rotation = fade - slower more closed rotation = draw). This means of shaping shots is VERY dependent on feel I believe. So take this with a grain of salt.

If I want to control the trajectory its all ball placement. To see what I mean...take say a 7 iron...put a ball down and address it. Have a buddy place balls about 3" inside yours and about 3" outside your natural ball placement. With the ball inside (closer to you) Choke down a bit on the club and swing away...you will see a lower trajectory. If you want even lower trajectory abbreviate your follow through. Now hit the ball thats further away, you may have to reach a wee bit (this makes your swing plane a bit flatter). The ball farther away will fly on a higher trajectory...if you want to accentuate it concentrate on finishing 'high' on your follow through. Also, of course moving the ball forward (higher trajectory) and back (lower trajectory).

If I wanted a high draw the ball would be slightly forward of normal in my stance and slightly outside (further away from me). I would want to feel more arms in the stroke and I would think about my arms/shoulder rotation being ahead of my hips.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

The 975D has a really high Center of Gravity, as do most Titleist drivers. It's marketed towards people who want a lower, more boring type of shot trajectory. If you want to hit a high draw with it, take your normal draw stance and just stay behind the ball a tad bit longer on your downswing. This will get you swinging on a big more of an incline to get the ball up quickly. It's gonna be really hard to do with that club, but that's how you do it. Watch out for skyballs as the 975D is not the biggest head in the world.


----------

